

Google Glass facing bans before even released. - aquadrop
http://www.dvice.com/2013-4-10/not-shocking-all-more-places-prepare-ban-google-glass

======
ignostic
These people are going to have to eventually accept that cameras will continue
getting better and smaller. They're going to have to adapt somehow.

It's tough for casinos, but would you really go with off-the-shelf Glass to
cheat? You'd hope a professional hustler would be a little more discrete than
to walk around with an easily-recognizable piece of tech.

The theater ban is nonsense. If someone wants to film a movie, they already
can with their phone or camera. Who wants to watch that low-quality film,
though? This is not the kind of pirating that matters, but it will be a hassle
for us prescription Glass users.

